# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Watson Testosterone Cypionate

## captaincharles747

I just got a cyp from somewhere and I was wondering on the Watson 200 mg test are any numbers or letters on the bottom of the blue cap when opening?

----------


## captaincharles747

anyone??

----------


## captaincharles747

so no one has any insight on this. you guys suck.

----------


## Hazard

> so no one has any insight on this. you guys suck.


nice attitude..... have fun injecting your estrogen.... errr I mean test.....

~Haz~

----------


## captaincharles747

Can anyone tell me if this is real of fake. I looked up pics but they don't look exact; however, the inside of the blue cap has a "W" and a "17". Thanks!

----------


## captaincharles747

Can anyone tell me if this is real? I looked up some pics bu they are not exact; however, the inside of the cap has a "W" and a "17". Thanks!

----------


## captaincharles747

Can anyone tell me if this is real? I looked up some pics but they dont look the same; however, the inside of the cap had a "W" and a "17". Thanks!

----------


## captaincharles747

anyone????

----------


## captaincharles747

I was just kidding hazard...

----------


## captaincharles747

anyone???

----------


## Matt

Posting in the wrong forum doesn't help....

----------


## gixxerboy1

i asked for it to be moved to the proper section

----------


## Hazard

> I was just kidding hazard...


Me too.....  :AaGreen22: 

see how this works  :Wink/Grin: 

~Haz~

----------


## gixxerboy1

looks like mine. I never looked under the cap though

----------


## russiandave

I don't know the answer but you have to have patience when you post a question bro. People on this forum are from all over the world and some peoe may be asleep or at work. 

Patience young man patience

----------


## russiandave

This is the second thread with the same question so my answer will be the same. Have patience when you post a question

----------


## Hazard

> This is the second thread with the same question so my answer will be the same. Have patience when you post a question


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=431774

I was just going to say this..... 

Next time post the pics up in the thread you already made. Just start it in the correct section for better/quicker answers.....

~Haz~

----------


## gixxerboy1

> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=431774
> 
> I was just going to say this..... 
> 
> Next time post the pics up in the thread you already made. Just start it in the correct section for better/quicker answers.....
> 
> ~Haz~


Actually he has threads in the pics forum too. So there is a total of 4 of the exact same thing

----------


## ottomaddox

You're fine, I've been using Watson Brand for TRT for years. Watson is a maker of generic medications, they make everthing generic....................I mean everything.

----------


## 956Vette

Posting and you

----------


## 956Vette

> You're fine, I've been using Watson Brand for TRT for years. Watson is a maker of generic medications, they make everthing generic....................I mean everything.


Yes sir, good stuff

----------


## anabolic1979

The thing is yea watson is a good brand but unless ur getting it from ur doctor or u can trace it back to the pharmacy then i wouldnt buy it. It is counterfeited alot.

----------


## captaincharles747

Anabolic 1979 I've seen some counterfiets but I can't tell. My buddy gets it from the pahrmacy, but I think he had some print the label and put it in the box. It seemed real thick wile injecting and before it used to flow quick through the syringe and it is the same size.

----------


## anabolic1979

are u sure ur buddy gets it from the pharmacy? is he selling alot of this stuff? if he is then i doubt he is getting it from there. Depends on how well u trust ur buddy because it sounds like he is making money and money tends to make people lie. But i mean it looks ok from what i see. The exp should be stamped on not printed as part on the label. The label should not peal off easy at all.

----------


## ROZ

I just received a few vials of watson cyp. half of them are good (clear, easy in and out of syringe) the other half look like they have seperated. when you shake it they try to mix but a very thick muddy look that wont go thru a 25 gauge pin. Never had problems like this. Anybody see this before?

----------


## kolaking

looks like the same I used to get from CVS years ago.

----------


## zaggahamma

> looks like the same I used to get from CVS years ago.


where did u find this 2 year old post???

----------


## Soar

It's amazing what the search engine will find.....

----------


## flexxx

Its great

----------

